# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  pool heating

## claw

Hi we are installing an inground pool and looking at a few heating options.  We live in the bottom of Victoria and wish to swim all year round if possible. We are looking at a 4kw grid connection to generate power and electric heat pump for the pool.  We know the heat pump will cost a substatial amount to run, but hoping the grid connection will generate enough power to cover it.  Does anyone know how we can calculate this cost :Blush7:  Thanks

----------


## bigbilko

You would save a heap by using solar heating and having a proper cover.This would give you about 9 months and you would only need to use a heater for the remaining 3 months.Even in mid winter a good solar heater would take the chill off. Regards  Big Bilko. :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## pool4u

Hey, have a chat with the guys at *Link removed*, *the OP hasn't been back since...30/6/2010........please check the date.*
they have also got some great calculators to work out the size pool heating system you will require :Biggrin:

----------

